# Conseils adaptation bébé de 4 mois



## Lou_Lou (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes ! 

Je voulais simplement savoir comment vous organisez une période d'adaptation avec un bébé ? ☺️
Je débute dans ma pratique et j'aime avoir vos retours d'expériences. Ils m'ont, jusqu'à maintenant, beaucoup plus servis et permis de me projeter dans ce métier que tout ce que j'ai pu voir en formation ou lire dans les manuels.

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses et vous souhaite de joyeuses fêtes 🎊


----------



## Griselda (19 Décembre 2022)

Ma façon de faire qui fonctionne bien pour moi c'est:

- 1er jour: le Parent vient avec bébé et reste avec nous durant 1h ou 2h (max), c'est le moment où il me porte toutes les fournitures, présente bébé aux copains, m'explique les habitudes de bébé et à un moment quand je le sens je vais demander au Parent si je peux prendre bébé dans les bras, celui ci entend que son Parent me passe le pouvoir, me fait confiance. Les copains aussi apprennent à me partager, à faire une place à bébé.
- 2em j: bébé reste une heure seulement mais sans son Parent, de préférence sur un simple temps d'éveil, probablement un matin, le moment où il est le plus en forme
- 3eme j: idem il reste 2h et à partir de là nous allons essayer de faire une nouveauté à la fois, soit un temps de sieste soit un temps de repas mais pas les 2 en même temps
- 4eme j: une heure de plus avec l'autre nouveauté pas encore faite
- 5eme j: une heure de plus encore etc... 
au bout de 1 semaine et demi à 2 semaines nous arriverons à une journée complète habituelle.

Je vais proposer au plus tard la dernière journée d'adaptation de caler l'horaire du matin comme celle dont le PE aura besoin ce qui lui permettra à lui aussi de tester le temps de préparation du bébé et lui même.
Je ne ferais aucune sortie RPE avant au minimum une semaine d'adaptation et de préférence 2 semaines pour que bébé ait eut le temps de bien m'identifier moi comme étant "son phare", sa figure de ré-attachement (en l'absence de son parent) ainsi s'il est mal à l'aise dans un nouveau lieu il sera plus facilement ré-assuré par ma présence, moins perdu.

Concernant le paiement du salaire durant le temps d'adaptation, il y a 2 possibilités:
- soit on n'inscrit pas d'horaire à l'avance durant l'adaptation pour rester au plus près, au jour le jour, des besoins du bébé et dans ce cas la mensualisation complète démarre dès le 1er jour d'adaptation sans aucune minoration car ta disponibilité est bien engagée durant toutes les heures du contrat (tu ne peux pas t'engager à prendre un autre enfant à la place)
- soit le PE souhaite minorer ton salaire des heures non faites durant l'adaptation mais dans ce cas il est obligé de faire figurer au contrat les horaires précis de l'adaptation jour par jour et en cas de décalage, de modification ces heures là seront dues quand même.


----------



## Titine15 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bsr
Pareil que Griselda mais sur 5 jours
Bonne soirée


----------



## Ariv42 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Moi je fais sur 2 semaines en commençant par 1/2 heure mais pas avec les parents, c'est une adaptation entre moi et le bébé...


----------



## Sandrine2572 (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir

Pour moi  l adaptation se passe sur 1 ou 2 semaines , on commence doucement 1h ou 2 h puis de jours en jours on rallonge l horaire 

Par contre je fait jamais l adaptation avec la présence des parents


----------



## nanny mcfee (19 Décembre 2022)

pareil que @Griselda sur la première semaine uniquement quand ils sont nourrisson, mais attention!!! avec bien sur l'accord de la maman car même chez les nourrissons parfois l'adaptation peut se prolongé et souvent ce n'est pas le nourrisson mais la maman qu'il faut adapté lol donc en tant que professionnelle il faut être observatrice et de l'enfant et de la maman ne pas brusqué les deux.


----------



## Mimipoupina (19 Décembre 2022)

Je fonctionne comme Griselda sauf que le parent reste avec nous 1 ou 2h le 1er jour, une demi-heure le 2ème jour et un bon quart d'heure le 3ème jour et pour l'organisation c'est pareil, une seule nouveauté par jour (un repas, une sieste, un goûter) puis on allonge le temps pour arriver aux horaires de sa future journée à la fin de l'adaptation 
Je commence le 1er février pour un bb de 5 mois on a prévu 2 semaines d'adaptation car je bosse que sur 4 jours


----------



## assmatzam (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonsoir 

Je procède différemment en fonction de l'âge de l'enfant et de ses habitudes de vie 

Si c'est un bébé allaitté et en cododo je prévois d'office 2 semaines d'adaptation 
Je ne fais pas de pose dans les jours d'adaptation pour qu'il y ait une continuité même si l'accueil ne sera que sur 4 jours par la suite 

Pour un accueil qui sera de 8h00 18h00 par exemple 

1er jour 9h30 10h30
Juste 1 heure avec la présence du parent et signature du contrat que nous avons déjà vu en amont 

2ème jour 9h30 11h30
2 heures avec la présence du parent 30 minutes

3ème jour 9h00 12h00 
3 heures sans parents 

4ème jour 8h30 12h30
4 heures sans parents 

5ème jour 8h30 13h30
5 heures 

Le lundi suivant 8h30 11h30
Mardi 8h30 13h00
Mercredi 8h30 15h00
Jeudi 8h00 17h00
Vendredi 8h00 17h30

On attaque les horaires 8h00 18h00 la 3ème semaine


----------



## MeliMelo (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour Loulou.
Je vais suivre ce fil car je vais bientôt me retrouver comme vous en adaptation.
Pour mon premier bébé, j'ai du faire 2 semaines, avec beaucoup l'appui de la maman, car maternage proximal ++
Pour le 2e là je ne sais pas si je le ferai sur 1 ou 2 semaines, il faut que je vois avec les parents, dès fois les parents ne peuvent pas non plus faire sur 2 semaines.
Ce que j'appréhende moi c'est le sommeil car même chambre et mon premier bébé pleure encore beaucoup à l'endormissement, se réveille souvent, n'enchaîne pas ces cycles, dort peu etc. J'espère qu'il ne réveillera pas mon deuxième, c'est surtout ça


----------



## Griselda (20 Décembre 2022)

"dès fois les parents ne peuvent pas non plus faire sur 2 semaines."

Mon conseil est de te positionner plus fermement sur cette question. Si toi, la pro petite enfance, tu juge qu'il faut 2, voir 3 semaines, tu l'indique clairement dès le 1er entretient et les Parent s'organiseront pour que ce soit possible. Oui c'est pas pratique mais un enfant n'est pas pratique, pourtant si je juge qu'il y a BESOIN de 2 semaines d'adaptation cela ne concerne pas que l'enfant accueilli mais aussi les autres enfants. de plus si la journée est compliqué pour avoir voulu aller trop vite, avoir trop vite facilité la vie des Parents au lieu de celle des enfants, le Parent qui le décide n'est pourtant pas celui qui encaissera la journée difficile. A la creche l'adaptation est obligatoire et curieusement les Parents, même s'ils ralent dans leur barbe, trouvent le moyen de la respecter. Cela peut être avec l'aide d'un membre de leur famille que bébé connait bien... bref, soit plus directive sur ta position car sinon dans moins de 3 mois tu trouveras que des Parents "qui ne peuvent pas du tout faire d'adaptation"... ben voyons!

Perso même pour les accueils "en urgence" c'est une condition sine quo non. C'est mon point de vue. Je le défend et si le PE n'est pas d'accord avec ça, au point de ne pas me choisir c'est qu'il y aurait eut d'autres difficultés ensuite, trop de divergences pedago.
A l'inverse les PE qui me choisissent, justement plus tard me disent qu'ils m'ont choisi parce que je savais très clairement expliquer l'importance de cette période et la notion du respect des besoins des enfants (le leur et les autres!) ce qui les a beaucoup rassuré.
J'aide beaucoup les PE mais pas au détriment des enfants, ça serait un contre sens.


----------



## Dilara (20 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

Me concernant, le ou les parents ne restent pas. Si c'est une adaptation sur une semaine par exemple ( ça peut être moins, ça dépend de votre accord avec les parents ) Je procède en demi journée; lundi et mardi c'est la matiné et mercredi jeudi après-midi. Si je vois que les 4 jours se passent bien, le vendredi c'est toute la journée. Si je sens que bébé a encore besoin de temps, c'est demi journée pour le vendredi aussi.
Concernant les habitudes, les affaires à apporter et tout ça, j'en discute bien avant, lors de l'entretien de la rencontre ( car c'est important de savoir en avance si vous êtes en accord avec leur méthode et votre organisation surtout si vous accueillez déjà des enfants ) et à la signature du contrat pour se mettre d'accord sur l'organisation de la semaine d'adaptation.

Voilà, j'espère que ça t'aide et te donne des idées.
Bon courage !


----------



## MeliMelo (20 Décembre 2022)

"Mon conseil est de te positionner plus fermement sur cette question. Si toi, la pro petite enfance, tu juge qu'il faut 2, voir 3 semaines, tu l'indique clairement dès le 1er entretient et les Parent s'organiseront pour que ce soit possible." 

@Griselda je ne sais pas comment tu peux juger qu'il faille une, deux ou 3 semaines dès le premier entretien ? Pour moi ça se ressent qu'à partir de la 1e semaine d'adaptation, s'il faut prolonger ou pas..


----------



## pommedamour26 (20 Décembre 2022)

Moi pareil les parents ne restent pas je n'ai jamais fait d'adaptation avec les parents mais chacun fait comme il veut moi c'est ma façon de faire libre à chacun de trouver son rythme 
le 1er jour je fais 2h ex 9-11h puis 9-12 
ensuite 9-13  et la semaine suivante 9-16 et le vendredi son horaire normal car moi pour mon bébé de janvier on aura quasiment 2 semaines d'adaptation car souvent les bébé ne demandent qu'une seule semaine d'adaptation


----------



## pommedamour26 (20 Décembre 2022)

* décidément erreur de texte les parents pour l'accueil de leur bébé ne demandent souvent qu'une semaine d'adaptation voir pas du tout


----------



## assmatzam (20 Décembre 2022)

Complètement d'accord avec toi @Griselda 

Pour ma part j'annonce la couleur des le départ 
2 semaines d'adaptation qui peuvent être diminuées si sur le début début de la 2ème semaine tous ce passe bien
Ou bien 1 semaine supplémentaire si bébé a du mal à s'adapter à son nouvel environnement 

Non négociable et les parents sont prevenus dès le 1er entretien téléphonique 

Une adaptation en douceur ne sera que bénéfique pour tous le monde y compris pour les autres enfants en accueil 

Il faut savoir s'imposer et avoir une posture professionnelle 
Et ne pas dire oui à tous si cela va à l'encontre de notre manière de travailler


----------



## Zazou (21 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, je commence doucement généralement sur 15 jours ou 1 semaine si on peu pas faire autrement, donc 1er jour 1h deuxième 1h30 troisième 2h mais seulement le matin  ensuite 3h heures avec le repas puis seulement les après-midi sieste et goûter et les 2 derniers jour journée complète


----------



## Griselda (22 Décembre 2022)

En effet melimelo je ne peux pas savoir si au bout d'une seule semaine on pourrait se dire en fait c'est OK on part sur semaine complète ou le contraire, sauf que par expérience sur 2 semaines, en moyenne ça marche bien et ce quelque soit l'âge de l'enfant (car c'est plutôt sa personnalité), par contre dire on fera qu'une semaine ou seulement 2 jours parce que le Parent ne pourrait pas plus, attention, le Parent souvent peut s'il est convaincu du bien fondé ou s'il pense ne pas avoir le choix. Je considère que cette décision me revient davantage car c'est bien moi et non le Parent qui vais absorber le problème s'il y en a un justement. Il sera très facile pour un Parent qui estime que ça ne l'arrange pas de faire 2 semaines d'adaptation de prétendre que ça va très bien pour son enfant: qu'est ce qu'il en sait alors qu'il n'est pas présent durant l'adaptation justement? Qu'est ce qu'il sait des autres accueillis? Voilà pourquoi je dis qu'en tant que pro il faut davantage affirmer sa position, surtout si elle va dans l’intérêt DES enfants (et pas juste le nouvel arrivant).
De plus quand après une formation sur les nouvelles découvertes du cerveau j'ai appris qu'il fallait 3 semaines à un cerveau humain adulte pour accepter une nouvelle routine comme habituelle, normale, je me suis dit "mais c'est donc pour ça que j'ai toujours remarqué qu'il fallait casi un mois pour voir un enfant ou bébé complètement se lâcher, être lui même etc?!", cela m'a conforté dans mon idée que 2 semaines ce n'est pas trop, loin de là.
Si ton point de vue c'est qu'une semaine c'est bien, affirme le auprès des PE.
Si c'est 3 semaines, de même.
Certaines AMs considèrent que l'adaptation est superflue, si c'est ton cas, affirme le aussi.
Ce que je veux dire c'est qu'en tant que pro petite enfance tu dois affirmer ta posture pro, quelle qu'elle soit.


----------

